# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητη κούνια και σκάλα

## sofia_1986

Καλησπερα παιδια
Εφτιαξα μονη μου μια κουνια και σκαλα απο πλατανι.
Η σκαλα ειναι χρωματισμενη με χρωματα ζαχαροπλαστικης
Η κουνια ειναι απο παιχνιδια με μη τοξικα χρωματα πιστοποιημενα
Θελω την γνωμη σας για την τοποθετηση τους. 
Δειτε και φωτογραφιες

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο κλουβί Σοφία και πολύ πιο όμορφη η κοπελιά μέσα! Και πολύ ωραία διακοσμημένο είναι το κλουβί με πολλές πατήθρες. Αν μπορείς βρες foranging παιχνίδια ή παιχνίδια αναζήτησης της τροφής, να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα φάει πολλές ώρες να βρει τη λύση του γρίφου και να φτάσει στο πολυπόθητο έπαθλο. Υπάρχουν και στο... google πολλές ιδέες!

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ Ευθυμη!! Ναι θελει οπωσδηποτε εκεινα τα παιχνιδια!! Η  θα της αγορασω η θα της φτιαξω εγω θα δω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς να το κάνεις και συνδυαστικά, και να αγοράσεις αλλά και να φτιάξεις δικά σου. Έτσι θα έχει πολλά περισσότερα παιχνίδια να ασχολείται. Επίσης, στο κλουβί υπάρχει σουπιοκόκκαλο; Γιατί βλέπω μόνο την πέτρα ασβεστίου. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει, έχει υψηλές ανάγκες σε ασβέστιο σε αυτή την ηλικία, ακόμη αναπτύσσεται.

----------


## sofia_1986

Εχω και απο εκεινο θα το δεσω καπως γιατι η μανταμ ολο το ριχνει.

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Σοφία, θα τα ευχαριστηθεί πολύ!

----------


## binary

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα ται παιχνιδια! Προσπαθησε μονο αν μπορεσεις να βγαλεις τα μεταλικα σκευη και να τα αντικαταστησεις με πλαστικα καλυτερα. Η μακροχρονια χρηση τους απο τους Παπαγαλους δεν ειναι και τοσο 'υγιεινη'. Για τη σουπια που ανεφερες, μπορεις να αγορασεις απο πετσοπ:



Θα μπορουσες να μου πεις σχετικα με τα χρωματα που εβαψες μονη σου?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sofia_1986

Εχω παρει σουπιοκοκκαλο απλα μου το εριχνε συνεχεια κατω, τωρα το τρυπησα και το εδεσα με δεματικα. Τα χρωματα που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι αυτα που βαζουν στα γλυκα.
Τα πλαστικα σκευη ειναι καλυτερα δηλαδη? Εγω νομιζα αυτα που εχω ειναι καλυτερα. Τα καθαριζω και με καυτο νερο.




> Ειναι πολυ ομορφα ται παιχνιδια! Προσπαθησε μονο αν μπορεσεις να βγαλεις τα μεταλικα σκευη και να τα αντικαταστησεις με πλαστικα καλυτερα. Η μακροχρονια χρηση τους απο τους Παπαγαλους δεν ειναι και τοσο 'υγιεινη'. Για τη σουπια που ανεφερες, μπορεις να αγορασεις απο πετσοπ:
> 
> 
> 
> Θα μπορουσες να μου πεις σχετικα με τα χρωματα που εβαψες μονη σου?
> 
> Ευχαριστω.

----------

